# [Oracle] Datumsberechnung



## m3000 (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

in meiner Datenbank sind Datumsangaben als NUMBER gespeichert. Nun möchte ich von einer solchen Datumsangabe gern Tage abziehen, natürlich kalendarisch korrekt. Ich denke an TO_DATE, aber wie geht das? Mein Versuch zum konvertieren (bevor ich an die eigentliche Rechnung gehen kann): 

```
select to_date(vorgangsdatum,'dd"."mm"."yyyy') "Datum 1" from table
```
Da erhalte ich leider die Fehlermeldung "ORA-01861: literal does not match format string", mit der ich nichts anfangen kann. Wie konvertiere ich zu einem Datumsformat, mit dem ich rechnen kann? 

Dank und Gruss
m3000


----------

